# Another Fallen Warrior : Master Edgar Canete



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 25, 2001)

Forwarded message:

It is with grief and sadness to anounce to all the Doce Pares Federation members the death of Master Edgar Canete who passed away last Oct. 20, 2001.

To the Canete family, we share in your sorrow knowing that once again a good and reputable Eskrima master has passed away never to return but the skills and memory he shared with us will always be treasured.


----------

